# 10-11-09



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the largest Mullet we have ever gotten, let alone seen one this big.



I thought things would be just right tonight. BUT..... the wind had picked up a bunch. 



Still we located Flounder in the grass again.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *X-Shark (10/11/2009)*This is the largest Mullet we have ever gotten, let alone seen one this big.
> 
> I thought things would be just right tonight. BUT..... the wind had picked up a bunch.
> 
> Still we located Flounder in the grass again.


wow thats a hoss of a mullet. I went out tonight too, was only able to locate one good 19 inch flounder. Still looking for the "secret flounder hangout" which has been so elusive for me


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

almost looks like you raided somebody's koi pond with the gold color....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey where did Bill get all that gray hair from??!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa......It's been a long time since you seen him.....Hasn't it Scott?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell Bill i said HI! He's a great guy!!


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a stud right there.


----------

